# Stomp match.



## Bfox (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm having a hard time matching this. I thinned mud, but still cant get it right. Can anybody help.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

Bfox said:


> I'm having a hard time matching this. I thinned mud, but still cant get it right. Can anybody help.
> View attachment 41607


It looks knocked down or sanded afterward. I guess you already know that though. I have four different stipple brushes I use because they’re like fingerprints. Usually I’ll have one that matches pretty good. Also when I’m done with the texturing I’ll sometimes use a sponge,rag, or my finger to blend. Hope this helps give you some insight.


----------



## Bfox (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks very much. I'm going to try a rag.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

Bfox said:


> Thanks very much. I'm going to try a rag.


No problem. That’s what we’re here for. Be sure to give some time to set up before you try to knock it down.


----------

